# mini-z racing in N.J.



## cwm (Jun 18, 2005)

New mini-z onroad rcp track in paramus n.j. , behind sports world on route 17 north , awesome track lots of fun good competion, for info call cruizin rc's 201-825-4884 or post here


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

What night and time is the racing? I'd like to come check it out. 

Thanks


----------



## cwm (Jun 18, 2005)

wed. night at 7:00 p.m.


----------

